# PFS



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

SO; WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH WITH THE SO CALLED "PFS" ? Personally, it seems like a good way to hurt one's self. Is it actually a decent functioning slingshot or, is (are) there any special attribute(s) to this type of slingshot?

I will wait for any comments before I go about making one :hmm:


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

It's true you are are VERY LIKELY going to get a hand hit while you're learning the TECHNIQUE that is required, but that's easily circumvented by soft shooting for a while while you learn.

The OPFS/PFS is not meant to shoot through the middle. By giving the pouch a quarter turn while pulling back and then flicking the fork forward on release, you can make the bands propel the ammo OVER the forks of the slingshot.

If you watch some of DGUI's or many of the other forum user's videos, you'll see that some amazing accuracy can be had with the PFS style.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, look up "stick shot" slingshots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They're great for arial shots. I love to watch Joey shoot asprins out of the air!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

PFSs are a surprising design. I was incredulous until I began to make them last month. Portable, easy to work, with lots of variatiations and templates. Worth the try.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Ordo said:


> PFSs are a surprising design. I was incredulous until I began to make them last month. Portable, easy to work, with lots of variatiations and templates. Worth the try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That PFS is very pretty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

PFS = Practical Fun Slingshot to Shoot. Loads of fun and a true challenge. Not even a need to twist the pouch. Do some forum research on the variables of shooting the PFS.

Go ahead and make a couple of them. Band them up with light pull bands and use Clay Balls, Beans, Peas, or BBs for ammo before you start slinging 5/16 or 3/8" Ball Bearings. After a couple thousand rounds you'll have your personal PFS technique figured out.

Nothing to Fear but Fear itself. As mentioned above, go ahead and make yourself a Stick Shooter while you're at it. If you figure out how to flip the frame forward when you release the pouch you can;t hit yourself. Almost all hand and fork hits are caused by poor pouch grip and release. Still have doubts? Wear a glove on the hand you hold the PFS with. Maybe even a pair of safety glasses just in case. No need for steel toed boots.

You don't even have to follow the rules of narrow fork width. Make a larger gap to start out with.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> PFS = Practical Fun Slingshot to Shoot. Loads of fun and a true challenge. Not even a need to twist the pouch. Do some forum research on the variables of shooting the PFS.
> 
> Go ahead and make a couple of them. Band them up with light pull bands and use Clay Balls, Beans, Peas, or BBs for ammo before you start slinging 5/16 or 3/8" Ball Bearings. After a couple thousand rounds you'll have your personal PFS technique figured out.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU Renegade Shooter - That's pretty hilarious - A great way of saying; Don't waste your time  .... Actually, I've already made a few of the more conventional styles and very happy with them so I am inclined to take a pass on the PFS.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love pfs... pocketable and a good way to hone fast shooting... and a great way to use up scrap wood from other projects.

I love watching JFive and Dgui...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The small PFS fork gap is really only there to facilitate band ties and having the small fork width in hand means you can hone intuitive aiming by shooting at what you point at with your shooting hand. The feeling is liberating. There is some technique involved with pouch hold and release; it is not for beginners. Yet, it's nothing too complex and is certainly something anyone can learn and get used to. A PFS is also very fast to deploy, concealable and pocketable. Plus they are probably the easiest frames to build. Something you can probably fit on a piece of scrap cut-off lying around.

I like to think that shooting PFS makes me a better shooter with regular frames... well I hope anyway! I really do enjoy shooting PFS because they are just super fun.

A happy medium would be to shoot a gapper or semi-PFS with a 1" fork gap that you can aim if you want to or shoot just like any other PFS if you prefer. BTW, check out MJ shooting his gapper TTF!

Fork hits or hand hits would be par for the course. Starting with clay or soft ammo is a good idea for a safer learning curve.

Look-up PFS shooters on Youtube shooting pennies out of the sky and see if that inspires you. If that doesn't well, count yourself lucky as preferring "vanilla" shooting only!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Experiment and try it! Once you get the hang of it, you will be addicted! Its super fun!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I really like pfs shooting Outdoors! Will not shoot them Indoors! As good as we get there still are occasional fliers.Indoors I only shoot gappers or regular slingshots. I love small frames my favorite is one flipgun made that I’ve been shooting Indoors for a few months,has a one inch gap, have never had a flier or fork hit with it. I do think pfs’s help you perfect your shooting as you have to pay attention to technical aspects of shooting all the time if you slack they will talk to you and let you know it!


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I think everybody wants to shoot like Dgui, but not many do...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It amazes me how scared folks are to try this lol. Its alot of fun and there's a ton of designs for them. Nothing beats one for consistently hitting targets if you're an instinctive shooter. Tubes or flats, no ammo preferance, LOTS of fun for long distances.

I say every serious slinger should give it a go, even with light bands and clay balls or bbs. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Took you long enough Chef to chime in on this one. Slingshot shooting is full of distractions and rabbit trails to go down. PFS, Frameless, etc. not to mention hundreds of grip and fork designs to distract us from shooting like CJW with his SPS frames or those champs who shoot only one slingshot and get really good with it. I notice that those who shoot pennies or marbles out of the air are always doing it with the same frame and not shooting dozens of different designs. Like the old saying beware of the man with only one gun because he probably knows how to shoot it well.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

OK, I believe my next move is to watch the PFS Pros at work shooting pennies and pills and get some inspiration.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Took you long enough Chef to chime in on this one. Slingshot shooting is full of distractions and rabbit trails to go down. PFS, Frameless, etc. not to mention hundreds of grip and fork designs to distract us from shooting like CJW with his SPS frames or those champs who shoot only one slingshot and get really good with it. I notice that those who shoot pennies or marbles out of the air are always doing it with the same frame and not shooting dozens of different designs. Like the old saying beware of the man with only one gun because he probably knows how to shoot it well.


Sorry Renegade, no internet till Thursday so for now its just coffee shop wifi posts here and there lol. Im out with the winter warfare PFS; cold weather tubes from @Mr.Brooks, My mini HDPE PFS & some 5/8 glass. My son's school playground is massive so I went there for slingshot Sunday. Tons of trash about for targets, no one around and Im sure the kids love finding the marbles LOL. Cheers all happy shooting, & Remembrance Day.









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bob E said:


> I think everybody wants to shoot like Dgui, but not many do...


No joke, friend.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

PFS's rock.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Nobody has mention The Gapper? Isn't The Gapper the Little League version of the Big League PFS??

I stumbled back into slinging while looking up 'pickle fork' boats. I saw Keith Deighton on YT calming telling me with a smile that with a PFS all ya gotta do is "look at it, then shoot it". That inspired me to grind my own PFS out of a chunk of carbon fiber and learn than thing. What this has done for me is reminded me that both conciously and sub-conciously you will hit what you are looking at....or trying to AVOID looking at!
Years ago I was on a full day mountain bike quest and one of the riders kept squealing on every technical section, "OH MY GOD I AM GONNA BREAK MY NECK!!!!!".
I pulled him out of the group and told him that mentally his neck was already broken and that he was getting into the heads of the other riders....like a song. 
I don't use the words FH or HH in my slingworld. 
"Do not acknowledge that you do not wish to occur". Author Unknown. Translation by Mojave Mo.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Nobody has mention The Gapper? Isn't The Gapper the Little League version of the Big League PFS??
> 
> I stumbled back into slinging while looking up 'pickle fork' boats. I saw Keith Deighton on YT calming telling me with a smile that with a PFS all ya gotta do is "look at it, then shoot it". That inspired me to grind my own PFS out of a chunk of carbon fiber and learn than thing. What this has done for me is reminded me that both conciously and sub-conciously you will hit what you are looking at....or trying to AVOID looking at!
> Years ago I was on a full day mountain bike quest and one of the riders kept squealing on every technical section, "OH MY GOD I AM GONNA BREAK MY NECK!!!!!".
> ...


Absolutely - What you do with the "Fear Factor" will determine the end result !


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@MakoPat 'Derringer'PFS
@Mr.Brooks cold weather tubes 
@skarrd pouch
5/8" cat eyes

No work today. Out here in -4 giving the Sparrows a little 'frost bite'. 

*INTERNET BACK TOMORROW!!* 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> @MakoPat 'Derringer'PFS
> @Mr.Brooks cold weather tubes
> @skarrd pouch
> 5/8" cat eyes
> ...


Hey BpC. A general question for you! Do you prefer shooting a heavy sling or a light sling? And what reason would you give for that preference? Thanks! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I shot a bit a pfs with no fork gap at all, not that it makes a difference. What happened is that I can only shoot long range with it. I mean, I can't lose my windage with a pfs shot instinctively, even at 20-25m , which is impressive, but while my windage is perfect with them, I can absolutely not control elevation with them. Ok, maybe when shooting at 15+m I can "somewhat" control it, but anything closer by.....and it's a catastrophe... Granted I've shot it only once, so, with practice it should get better I suppose, but it's not so appealing for me to shoot this way.
On to the subject now, do not be afraid to shoot one. Just make sure you create a huge speed bump in your first shots and there is no way you can get a fork/hand hit. It's less probable than even with a normal frame I believe.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > @MakoPat 'Derringer'PFS
> ...


Good question, though my answer might be somewhat confusing. I prefer the setup which is ideal for the type of shooting I'm doing, which sounds straightforward but let me explain. The lightest possible set to get the steel to the bullseye is what I opted for when shooting targets. The concept of heavy draw not equaling high power is true but a more powerful bandset will always have a tougher draw. I actually prefer to set up my target slings to be at least strong enough to take a sparrow, this may be force of habit or just how I'm wired LOL. In short, targets : lightest I can get away with. Hunting : most powerful set I can comfortably shoot.

Now some unrequested side notes on my choice to use marbles almost exclusively for PFS work:

Aside from being plentiful, we're shooting round peojectiles and even with rifling (which I believe the PFS offers a small amount of) they wander a little, & I want to absolutely level my prey with my setup. I look to get 70 gr. marbles doing 280 fps - just north of 12 ft/lbs. Given that they're .58 cal, they work a treat on nearly everything I'd go for with a sphere. Not accurate at a distance but inside 35 ft. they find their mark and make short work of pests. Ive neglected to post any photos of sparrows and mice hit by them at the short ranges found indoors at my job. Suffice to say, they mash them up pretty fierce.

PFS = PURDY FRICKIN' SWEET. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

